# Coast Starlight SEA to PDX special route?



## AC4400 (Jul 22, 2011)

I just redeemed a coach class ticket from SEA to PDX by 11 Coast Starlight for only 1000 points. So I'm wondering if Coast Starlight/Empire Builder's overlapped portion with Cascades also considered as "special routes"?


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 22, 2011)

AC4400 said:


> I just redeemed a coach class ticket from SEA to PDX by 11 Coast Starlight for only 1000 points. So I'm wondering if Coast Starlight/Empire Builder's overlapped portion with Cascades also considered as "special routes"?


Sometimes it is a special route, obviously. That's not what I get from reading the rules, but experience trumps opinion.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 22, 2011)

It is not supposed to be, but maybe you just contacted an AGR agent that didn't notice - and just saw you were going SEA-PDX! The Surfliner is a Special Route, but I don't think you'll get LAX-SLO on the CS for 1K. And if they did list the CS as a Special Route. that would mean you could go LAX-PDX or EMY-SEA for 1K also.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 22, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> And if they did list the CS as a Special Route. that would mean you could go LAX-PDX or EMY-SEA for 1K also.


Are you sure that you can't? I'll grant that it's not at all likely, but with AGR just about anything might be possible.


----------



## AC4400 (Jul 22, 2011)

It's interesting because I redeemed the points from AGR website.



the_traveler said:


> It is not supposed to be, but maybe you just contacted an AGR agent that didn't notice - and just saw you were going SEA-PDX! The Surfliner is a Special Route, but I don't think you'll get LAX-SLO on the CS for 1K. And if they did list the CS as a Special Route. that would mean you could go LAX-PDX or EMY-SEA for 1K also.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jul 22, 2011)

Personally I'd worry about someone or some computer at Amtrak catching that glitch (yes, it's a glitch)

later on and "making things right" i.e. deducting the additional 4500 points.


----------



## AC4400 (Jul 22, 2011)

That's exactly what I'm worrying about.



fairviewroad said:


> Personally I'd worry about someone or some computer at Amtrak catching that glitch (yes, it's a glitch)
> 
> later on and "making things right" i.e. deducting the additional 4500 points.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 22, 2011)

AC4400 said:


> That's exactly what I'm worrying about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:hi: Suggest you call AGR and cancel the CS rez, rebook on a Cascade, and since its only 1500 for a Special Route consider going Biz Class! No worry about getting dunned for 4,500 Points later! It's the smart move to make, sort of like not spending money that was placed in your bank account by mistake! ("You can pay me now, or pay me later!) -_-


----------



## AC4400 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you for your advice!

I called AGR and they told me that it is a mistake, and I shall expect more points deduction in my account a few days later. So then I asked them to change the itinerary to a Cascades in Business Class. Now nothing to worry about. 



jimhudson said:


> :hi: Suggest you call AGR and cancel the CS rez, rebook on a Cascade, and since its only 1500 for a Special Route consider going Biz Class! No worry about getting dunned for 4,500 Points later! It's the smart move to make, sort of like not spending money that was placed in your bank account by mistake! ("You can pay me now, or pay me later!) -_-


----------

